# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Bulgar sınırında Türk otobüslerine saldırı

## bozok

*Bulgar sınırında Türk otobüslerine saldırı* 



*Bulgaristan'a oy vermeye giden soydaşları ATAKA engellemeye kalkıştı* 

*03.07.2009 / VATAN / DHA* 


BULGARİSTAN'da Pazar günü yapılacak genel seçimlerde oy kullanmak için otobüslerle Türkiye'den giden soydaşların bulunduğu araçlara ülkedeki aşırı milliyetçi ve ırkçı parti ATAKA mensupları saldırdı. Kaptan Andreova Sınır Kapısı önünde eylem yapan ırkçılar, otobüslere pet şişeler fırlatıp sopalarla vurmaya çalışırken, kendilerine müdahale eden Bugar polisi ile aralarında zaman zaman arbede çıktı.

*Bulgar sınırında Türk otobüslerine saldırı*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Bulgaristan'da 6 milyon 200 bin seçmen pazar günü sandık başına giderek parlamentonun 240 üyesini 4 yıl için seçecek. Son 8 yıldan buyana iktidar ortağı olan üyelerin çoğunluğunu Türklerin oluşturduğu Hak ve üzgürlükler Hareketi'ne (HüH) destek vermek isteyen birçok soydaş, burada oy vermek yerine Bulgaristan'a gitmeyi tercih etti. 

*OTOBüSLERİ SALDIRIYA UğRADI*
Türkiye'den oy vermeye giden soydaşların otobüslerinin önü, sınırda ırkçı parti ATAKA militanları tarafından kesildi. Kaptan Andreova Sınır Kapısı önünde toplanan ırkçı ve aşırı milliyetçi Bulgarlar, *`Kahrolsun Ham ve üzgürlükler Haraketi'* sloganı attı. Partililere ATAKA Genel Başkanı Volen Siderov da gelerek destek verdi.

Türkiye'de yaşayan ve seçimde oy kullanma hakkı bulunanların oylarını Bulgaristan'da vermeleri için Türkiye tarafından teşvik edildiğini belirten Volen Siderov,* "Bugün aldığım bir habere göre, Bulgaristan vatandaşı olup Türkiye'de ikamet sürelerini geçirmiş olanları Türkiye `Gidip HüH için oy kullanmaları karşılığında' affediyor. Pasaportlarına giriş yasağı damgası vurulmuyor"* dedi.

ATA Genel Başkanı Siderov, iktidara geldiklerinde Türkiye'den gelip Bulgaristan'da oy kullanmayı yasaklayacaklarını belirterek, *"şu anda burada Türkiye'den Bulgaristan'a oy kullanmak için gelenleri durdurmak için buradayız. Sandıktan güçlü çıkarsak bunları durduracağız. Bulgaristan'ın milli menfaatlerini gözeten tek parti biziz"* diye konuştu.

Bulgaristan'ın aşırı milliyetçi ve ırkçı lideri Volen Siderov konuşmasının ardından toplanan yaklaşık 200 kişilik partili, bu ülkeye giriş yapan Türk plakalı TIR, otobüs ve otomobilleri yuhaladı. Ayrıca ellerindeki parti bayrakları ile otobüslerin camlarına vurup, pet şişeler fırlattı. 

Türk plakalı araçların önünü kesmek isteyen ATAKA militanlarına Bulgaristan polisi müdahale etti. Yaşanan kısa süreli arbedenin ardından ATAKA mensupları bu kez Türkiye'den gelen Türk gazetecilere saldırmak istedi. Bu girişimi de polis engelledi. 

ATAKA yetkilileri eylemlerini seçim gününe kadar sürdüreceklerini söyledi.

...

----------

